

Customer.io Extended Outage - Linell
http://customer.io/outage.html

======
atonse
Can't imagine how frustrating this must be for Customer.io, but probably also
for the former FoundationDB team, especially that FoundationDB is now acquired
by Apple and probably can't respond (or would have to get special exceptions).

------
mmohebbi
We used customer.io for the past few months but due to bugs with the system,
we switched to sendwithus with sendgrid as our ESP. We've been really happy
with the results.

~~~
sudonim
Hey there! Glad you found a solution you're happy with. If you didn't let us
know about the bugs you experienced, would you mind sending me details - colin
at customer.io ? I'd love for us to have the opportunity to fix them for the
future.

~~~
mmohebbi
Of course. Just sent them to you.

